# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  بعد اذن الادارة رائكم في الاستايل دة شنو) استايل مريخ العز

## الغسينابي

*السلام عليكم ومساء الفل وصباح الشهد
رائكم شنو في الاستايل دة شنو ودي اول تجربة لي في تصميم الاستايلات وتاطيرة كاملا
الاستايل معدل بخاصية css ياريت نشوف ملاحظاتكم
صورة من الاستايل
 
صورة الاستايل علي المنتدي (الهيدر والنافبار) لوحة التحكم بالروابط خارج القالب بطريقة حلوة

صورة من تاطير الاقسام 

صورة من احصائيات المنتدي وقالب الفوتر

لمشاهدة الاستايل علي الطبيعة
من هنا
*

----------


## مرهف

*بالجد روعه
في انتظار الابداع المتواصل
...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم يامرهف يعني نواصل ونتعلم ولا نتخارج من المطبات دي
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*واصل الابداع .. وطبعا لازم يكون جميل لان به انفاسك العاشقه للزعيم تسلم غسينابي
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*دائما الصفوة مبدعون واتمنى ان ياتى اليوم ويجد كل صفوة  متميز رعاية كاملة من لجنة عليا لدعم الصفوة فى بلادى ، حلم يمكن ان يتحقق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله عليك يالغسينابي
رائع بروعة الصفوة وابداع ما له نظير
*

----------

